# Cane bending jig



## Sean

It's a work in progress. I've had to make a few alterations as I go and try to bend sticks. It was quite 
simple to make. Bottom is two 3/4 inch pieces of Baltic birch screwed together for weight and
strength. Holes measured and drilled with forstner bit. I figured the diameter of the round would
be good at 5". Dowels into holes to pin the work in place. I use my workmate bench as the bench. 
I just boiled this piece of chestnut to bend but next up to build will be a steam canister from pvc.


----------



## Rodney

That's a serious bending jig. It looks to be very well thought out.

Rodney


----------



## Sean

Thanks Rodney it wasn't quite as simple as I thought. There is a fair bit of pressure as I found out bending wood so reinforcements were needed but it's quite fun setting it all set up and seeing some results.


----------



## Gloops

Great Jig, beautiful in its simplicity, I must hava go with some hazel I have in stock.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Great looking jig.


----------



## Sean

Thanks guys, now on to build the steamer.


----------



## Rad

Like the jig Sean! Make sure you let us see your steamer! I've wanted to do something similar.


----------



## cobalt

nice jig

well done. Looking forward to seeing your steamer


----------

